# Save that glass.



## alleyyooper (Sep 4, 2014)

I collected some of those little 6 pane windows a couple years ago figuring I could find a use for the glass. I did find a use making windows for my deer blinds.
the big panes of glass you can also save and cut them to a size you can use. You can buy one of those glass cutters at a hardware store.

I use scrap 1 by lumber to cut the frame parts out of, then cut a groove with the table saw. I made the rails a little long to trim down once I have the correct fit with the glass. I also suggest you stain or paint the frames before you install the glass and fasten the frame parts together.













 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 5, 2014)

Here it is inside opened up.




Out side with the windows closed.





 Al


----------



## farmer steve (Sep 5, 2014)

nice stand Al.  

EDIT: it looks like an outhouse on stilts.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 7, 2014)

How do you keep them from frosting over?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 9, 2014)

Only time I have had them frost over is when I run the heater and there is a lot of moisture in the air. Once the heat comes up to temp the windows clear. I would bet you could use Rain X anti fog on them too. I don't normally heat the blind unless it gets down to like 10F above like a lot of last season.
Never in my life seen a Out house that was painted like that and I am old enough to remember them having out houses in town.

 Al


----------

